# Spanish wilding sites that are no longer in use June 2017



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone hoping to use the rambler next to the beach at Agua Armarga for an overnight (or longer) should be aware that it is now has a height barrier and 'No Motorhome' signs all around the town. Although not fitted with height barriers the coastline from Auga Amarga through to Cabo de Gata has new signs preventing motorhomes from parking from dusk til dawn. We were told by the locals that the local police and Guadia are enforcing them.

Plenty of new aire signs have popped up the area directing you to sites for 10 euros a night so at least someone is benefiting.


----------

